# HALO multiplayer problem



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

When i go to play halo multiplayer it says checking for updates then it says you must have an administrations permishion to download this patch. What do i have to do to play on multiplayer, or even download the patch. I need help please.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

A very common problem . Heres what to do.

It seems you do not have "administrator privileges" on your computer. Maybe your parents do, but they gave you a "limited" account. Just ask your parents to change this, or go on their name.

Hope this helps and Merry X-Mas,
Jason Ess.\


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I only have myself to log into windows. And cant i just download the patch?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Please help me to fix this. And how do i get privilages??? im confused


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Try this.

Restart your computer, and when the Dell Logo appears (if it is a Dell), tap F8 repeatedly.

A screen will appear. Pick the option you want by using the *arrow* keys. Pick Safe Mode with Networking. Now when the login screen appears click "Administrator" Open Halo, and see if you can download the patch.

Option 2: You asked if you could manually download the patch. You can go to Microsoft and find the updates page. Search Halo. It might come up. An easier way would to go to Google and type in Halo Updates. I just warn you it could be a virus so make sure its valid! But it wont make a difference probably because you need administrator privileges to install the file. Hope this helps!


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

ok thank you i will try that.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

When i log in, my name NICK PERRY is the admistrator. Its my computer. So is that a problem???


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

This will sound weird but surprising. I just reinstalled the game. Sence i was playing around i added 2 more users to the computer, my brother and mom. And im the administrator, so now the update works.
I updated halo and its all good  thank you for your help!!! merry christmas


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

If it comes up again in future, and you are using Vista. Here's a tip. Vista has some funny privledges set up by default. You can be the administrator and also have trouble running programs. Try right clicking the icon and selecting "run as administrator"


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

ok thank u


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Dude im having another problem with administrator. I go to play d-day and it says you must have administation privilages. Ill try wat u said on poste #9.


----------



## wonder_pigeon (Jan 1, 2008)

hey, i am also having the same problem. please see my post and help me. that answer confused me


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey wonder_pigeon! I found out the problem. Try right clicking the icon and selecting "run as administrator"


----------

